# Distribution tool



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Inspired by others, I just fashioned this 'tool' out of an old mini whisk 

Seems good at breaking up clumps..... Though I'm not expecting huge improvements to my shots since I'm still stuck with pressurised pf at the mo


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

jj-x-ray said:


> Inspired by others, I just fashioned this 'tool' out of an old mini whisk
> 
> Seems good at breaking up clumps..... Though I'm not expecting huge improvements to my shots since I'm still stuck with pressurised pf at the mo


What tool? photo, please


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

eddie57 said:


> What tool? photo, please


D'oh..... brain fart


----------



## zozur (Jan 5, 2018)

Good job . Another idea - maybe, you can use hypodermic needles?


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Can you remember where the whisk is from? The only ones I can find with that handle have plastic prongs. I don't want the wire type handle as this looks neater


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

haz_pro said:


> Can you remember where the whisk is from? The only ones I can find with that handle have plastic prongs. I don't want the wire type handle as this looks neater


fraid not haz....i think this was an old novelty xmas gift as part of some cocktail set. Never been used, just sitting in my cutlery drawer, useless...til now

I actually thought it was plastic since the loops were green rubber, turns out just a coating for the wire.

As for neat, trust me it looks like a dogs dinner from some angles.....i just went at it with a pair of pliers, no measuring


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Ahh yes. All the ones I find look plastic, but maybe they're just coated like yours was... Time to take a gamble haha


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

haz_pro said:


> Ahh yes. All the ones I find look plastic, but maybe they're just coated like yours was... Time to take a gamble haha


do it and join the latest emperor's new clothes


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

@haz_pro A bit expensive but thats what you are looking for i believe

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F172750250601

Or if you have amazon prime its £8.50 there.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/WMF-Whisk-Profi-Plus-15/dp/B00008XWY5


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

I did the same, works amazingly well


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

I can't help but think this is masking an underlying problem.

Distribution tools shouldn't be needed if the grind and tamping is correctly done.

Must admit I used something similar, as i was getting channeling on my bottomless pf, but after dialling in the grind and ensuring level and consistent tamp, I didn't need to distribute.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You've opened a hornet's nest there


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

buzz said:


> I can't help but think this is masking an underlying problem.
> 
> Distribution tools shouldn't be needed if the grind and tamping is correctly done.
> 
> .


Depends on the grinder, with a manual one you have to transfer the grinds and stirring improves the distribution


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Here's mine. Needle tapped into Ikea wooden peg...


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I wouldn't have thought a hand grinder would grind fine enough for espresso. Ergo, the transfer of grinds problem doesn't stand.



Stanic said:


> Depends on the grinder, with a manual one you have to transfer the grinds and stirring improves the distribution


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

@craig yours looks way neater! nice


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

I remember that from Basic Instinct.



Badgerman said:


> Here's mine. Needle tapped into Ikea wooden peg...


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Badgerman said:


> Here's mine. Needle tapped into Ikea wooden peg...


christ on a bike, nice shank............have you been in prison before


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

buzz said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I wouldn't have thought a hand grinder would grind fine enough for espresso. Ergo, the transfer of grinds problem doesn't stand.


You're wrong, you now stand corrected


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I need to use a distribution tool with my grinder...









I'm sure one of @MildredM little men is probably down that volcano doing a bit of potholing..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

^^^^ Busy Little Mole!!!!!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

buzz said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I wouldn't have thought a hand grinder would grind fine enough for espresso. Ergo, the transfer of grinds problem doesn't stand.


that was a good one


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Can you elaborate? Are you saying a hand grinder is fine enough for espresso?



coffeechap said:


> You're wrong, you now stand corrected


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

jj-x-ray said:


> @craig yours looks way neater! nice


lol thanks, a mini-ish whisk, some epoxy and a dremel







it works a treat with one of norvins funnels


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

V2 of the patented needle distribution tool.

Gold LE Gaggia Classic, Rancilio Wand, Rossi RR45 with Motta bits n bobs.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

buzz said:


> Are you saying a hand grinder is fine enough for espresso?


A hand grinder is fine for espresso, provided you have a good, high quality one.


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

Mine's a cocktail stick


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Well you learn something every day..



Rakesh said:


> A hand grinder is fine for espresso, provided you have a good, high quality one.


----------



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

My Aergrind is as good as my Mignon at espresso grind. Better perhaps as it doesn't clump.

I use a cake fork to distribute.


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

db8000 said:


> My Aergrind is as good as my Mignon at espresso grind. Better perhaps as it doesn't clump.
> 
> I use a cake fork to distribute.


Then what do you use to eat cake?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

buzz said:


> Can you elaborate? Are you saying a hand grinder is fine enough for espresso?


There is one of the top hand grinders for sale now


----------



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

craigsalisbury said:


> Then what do you use to eat cake?


fingers.

Sometimes i eat the cake with the fork and prod the coffee grinds with my fingers. Doesn't everyone?


----------

